# Northhamptonshire peeps - anyone know this horse?



## marmalade76 (16 December 2010)

Max, TB x NF, just under 15.1 bay gelding, the colour of a conker. Small sail shaped star, a few white hairs on the bridge of nose and white hairs on the right side of his tail. Sharp and spooky, hates men, good jumper, very fast against the clock, but will stop if not ridden confidently, carries his tail high, 19 years old (foaled 1991, rising 20).

I sold him in 2003 to Amelia Edwards of Tiffield, she would be about 21 now. She sold him four years ago to someone local to her, so local she was able to hack him to his new home, but that's all ahe told me. I had asked my Dad to buy him back for me, but when he phoned the horse had already gone. 

When she advertised him she knocked a year off his age, so current owners may think he is 18 rising 19.

I sold him before passports were mandatory, but he did go with a vac cert in the name of 'Foxlynch Big Time' and a JMB cert in the name of 'Ashill Edward'. Despite these, there is no record of him on NED, apart from comp records from when he was reg BSJA (under both names - before I owned him!) so he must be passported under a new name.

Would love to know how is as I deeply regret selling him to a home that didn't suit him.

Have loads of pics and videos, but only three on the  PC.



















Thanks for looking x


----------



## marmalade76 (17 December 2010)

Correction   - he is passported in the name Ashill Edward and was reg BSJA in 2004.


----------



## marmalade76 (17 December 2010)

http://www.britishshowjumping.co.uk/horse-record.cfm?horse=371830


----------



## Emma S (18 December 2010)

Cant say I've seen him about but will certainly keep my eyes peeled, he looks like a lovely chap. Hope you find him again.


----------



## marmalade76 (18 December 2010)

Many thanks


----------



## BugsyMalone (6 January 2011)

Im the lady that bought Max from Amelia, will pm you x


----------



## marmalade76 (6 January 2011)

Many thanks. x


----------



## marmalade76 (8 January 2011)

Some more pics for anyone in Cambridgeshire who might know him.


----------

